# Very odd eyes- anyone seen green before?



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

So this is my horse, Digby, and he has some strange eyes. 
I don’t have a lot of information about his genetic background and am wondering if anybody has some insight on what might have made his eyes so different.

He is an 8 year old Rocky Mountain Horse. These are the horses that are sometimes chocolate or chocolaty dappled (technical terms ) in body color with long flaxen manes and tails.
Mine however, got neither the chocolate or the flowy hair! :? LOL

Because I’m not sure what might be helpful, here are some color things about him-
He’s a buckskin, and if you divide him in half (front/back) there are some coat differences.
While it doesn’t show up well in pictures, if you look in person at his back half you can see all the hairs on barrel, flank, and rump are the same deep dark consistent gold color. 

If you look at the front half, from just behind the shoulders forward, the hairs begin to “roan” with medium gold hairs mixing with the dark gold. 
The further front you go, the more roaning there is… right up the neck with the cheeks/forehead and uppermost neck being a complete mix of light/pale gold hairs mixed with medium and dark gold.
It is more visible in his winter coat, but is still present in summer sleeknees and his entire head is a shade or two lighter than his body, especially the back half.

On his face the lighter hairs/roaning occurs mostly on the forehead, above the eyes and his cheeks. 
Below the eyes, towards the front of his face he is darker gold. 

He does have three or four pea sized white spots, but I figured they were little scars since they are sort of scattered around in odd places, but... on his chest and neck, the lighter hairs sometimes group together to form small faint "patches." (not dapples, but he does get those too)

Ok, the actual eyes-
The left eye is brown/amber and blue and is on the non white mark side of his face.
The right eye is icy green at the top and light amber in the middle and the bottom. 
It can be hard to see as he doesn't open his eyes fully very much for the camera and in a picture with a strong flash, the icy green part appears to look like polar ice, but to the naked eye it is indeed an icy/minty green color.

Any ideas why he has such odd eyes??

Right eye-


























Left Eye-









Shiny summer coat









Face and side of face
(Yes, he really likes to snooze with his round bale as a pillow)

























One more side pic in the shade


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Green is usually an indicator of champagne.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Chiilaa!!!! Those are the same eyes that the mustang in my thread has.
EXACTLY like that


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Everyone by now should now I really suck at color genetics.....all I can say is he is real cute:lol:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Green is usually an indicator of champagne.


And for those of us who are modern horse color ignorant, that means.....??

Is he champagne disguised as buckskin? Or is there a champagne gene playing peek-a-boo in there with me? 
Does champagne and buckskin genes usually hang out together?
(Sounds goofy, I know but I know nothing of what makes champagne.)

Does this mean I get to tell folks he's incognito? 

Thanks Muppetgirl... he's a keeper for sure.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

With champagne comes skin freckling, even around the eyes. My boy is Gold Cream Champagne. His eyes are more amber in person but here he is.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

All I know is, his eyes are awesome! 
Ive only seen one other like him. 
Was a horse at a trainers.


----------



## twp (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, that horse has THE most Beautiful eyes I have ever seen in my whole life!!..This is what I found.. 
The cream gene (C Cr ) is an incomplete dominant allele with a distinct dosage effect. The DNA sequence responsible for the cream colors is the cream allele, which is at a specific locus on the MATP gene. Its general effect is to lighten the coat, skin and eye colors. When one copy of the allele is present, it dilutes "red" pigment to yellow or gold, with a stronger effect on the mane and tail, but does not dilute black color to any significant degree. When two copies of the allele are present, both red and black pigments are affected; red hairs still become cream, and black hairs become reddish. A single copy of the allele has minimal impact on eye color, but when two copies are present, a horse will be blue-eyed in addition to a light coat color.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm also wondering if he has frame and/or splash based on his facial markings and either of those would cause that chunk of blue in his left eye.

And the name of the "chocolate" color with a flaxen mane and tail that's common in RMHs is silver black (also known as silver dapple).


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

twp said:


> Wow, that horse has THE most Beautiful eyes I have ever seen in my whole life!!..This is what I found..
> The cream gene (C Cr ) is an incomplete dominant allele with a distinct dosage effect. The DNA sequence responsible for the cream colors is the cream allele, which is at a specific locus on the MATP gene. Its general effect is to lighten the coat, skin and eye colors. When one copy of the allele is present, it dilutes "red" pigment to yellow or gold, with a stronger effect on the mane and tail, but does not dilute black color to any significant degree. When two copies of the allele are present, both red and black pigments are affected; red hairs still become cream, *and black hairs become reddish*. A single copy of the allele has minimal impact on eye color, but when two copies are present, a horse will be blue-eyed in addition to a light coat color.


Thank you! 
It is fun to look at a horse with such different eyes... it reminds me of looking at a cat with one blue eye and one yellow eye, or a husky with only one blue eye.

As to the bolded above, is it possible that is why my guy has red streaks through his mane and tail?
His tail is primarily black with just red at the bottom and outside of tail (looks sun bleached) but his mane has more red all the way through it and not just the outer hairs or bottom tips.
He does have the light frosting right at the neck where the mane grows with the stray cream or silvery hairs there typical of buckskins, but he has pretty obvious red/bleached looking black streaks in the mane.
He gets flaxseed in his diet and has a healthy mane and tail. 

Something else I forgot to mention, his black leg points get silvery tips in the winter. Some cream color, but definite silvery color too. 
Not sure if that means anything.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

dude one of the horses at the ranch has the same eyes! dont know why but people get freaked out by them. i just think theyre awesome haha
dont know if you can really see them in this pic but its the only one of him i have


----------



## twp (Aug 19, 2012)

You're welcome. 
Yes, if you ever seen a Smokey Black horse, their main, and tail tips are reddish, and some have light colors like what you described.. So does a Liver Chestnut..
I knew a guy that had a buckskin with the zebra striping on the legs, and at the ends, they would be very light colored.. It's just an affect of the creame gene.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

twp said:


> You're welcome.
> Yes, if you ever seen a Smokey Black horse, their main, and tail tips are reddish, and some have light colors like what you described.. So does a Liver Chestnut..
> I knew a guy that had a buckskin with the zebra striping on the legs, and at the ends, they would be very light colored.. It's just an affect of the creame gene.


Smoky black doesn't always present with a different visual type to black without cream, so looking for reddish hints in the coat is not any reliable method. As well as that, plenty of blacks fade out to a very rusty colour without cream being present at all.


----------



## twp (Aug 19, 2012)

smokey black - Google Search

A horse that is black with 1 creme gene isn't hard to spot, lol.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

twp said:


> smokey black - Google Search
> 
> A horse that is black with 1 creme gene isn't hard to spot, lol.


Google isn't a particularly reliable source. Most of those images are mish moshes of blacks, smoky blacks, smoky creams, I even see some browns and bays in there.

A black horse with one creme gene, aka smoky black, _usually_ looks no different from a black horse with no cream. If anything they present as a sun-faded black.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

twp said:


> smokey black - Google Search
> 
> A horse that is black with 1 creme gene isn't hard to spot, lol.


Tell me which of these has a cream gene then:


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, those are the most intense and beautiful equine eyes I have ever seen. Thanks for posting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twp (Aug 19, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Tell me which of these has a cream gene then:


Lol @ the prego one.. I believe, the 2nd one, or none at all, lol.


----------



## twp (Aug 19, 2012)

http://equine2.com/listing_images/2/5/8/2586369_15218206_hd.jpg http://equine2.com/listing_images/2/5/8/2586369_15218206_hd.jpg 
This is the color I think of, when I think of a smokey black Horse.. They are almost purpleish, or something.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

twp said:


> Lol @ the prego one.. I believe, the 2nd one, or none at all, lol.


The first two are confirmed to be smoky black. There are only three ways to tell a horse is smoky black - testing them, if they have a double dilute parent, or they produce a dilute foal to a non-dilute horse (or a double dilute to a single dilute partner).


----------



## twp (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah, I see.. Why is that bay so greasy?.. or is that sweat?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

twp said:


> Yeah, I see.. Why is that bay so greasy?.. or is that sweat?


The other two are both black.


----------



## twp (Aug 19, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> The other two are both black.


Hmmm.. I don't know, if it's my eyes, or Phone Screen.. but That last pic definitely looks brown, with a black mane, legs, and ear tips.. 

:shock:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

twp said:


> Hmmm.. I don't know, if it's my eyes, or Phone Screen.. but That last pic definitely looks brown, with a black mane, legs, and ear tips..
> 
> :shock:


Nope, very definitely black with sun fading


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Lockwood said:


> And for those of us who are modern horse color ignorant, that means.....??
> 
> Is he champagne disguised as buckskin? Or is there a champagne gene playing peek-a-boo in there with me?
> Does champagne and buckskin genes usually hang out together?
> ...


Champange can appear in various ways. Green eyes are common for Champanges, and since he looks buckskin, that means he is probably a Amber Champange. great info here: Equine Color Genetics look to the bottom section for champagnes.

some amber champanges;

























They are commonly mistaken for Buckskins.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Has anyone heard of the cremello morgan stallion Amberfields Luminescence? 
He also has green eyes! I thought he might be a creme with a champagyne gene too but his owners don't specify whether or not he has been tested for it. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a cremello with one blue/green and one green eye; he also has noticeable freckling around his eyes, dock, etc. I had him tested for champagne out of curiosity and he came back negative. 



















I believe OP's horse is amber champagne, no cream gene at all.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh how interesting!!
I wrote the below post this morning but it has been a crazy day and I couldn’t post until now. 
It’s funny SunnyMeade because you posted some of the same pictures I found and thought…hmmmm. 
While my boy’s tail is darker, his mane looks very similar to the top and bottom horse that you posted pics of. 
I’m going to work on getting some better shots of it tomorrow if it isn’t raining.

Thank you verona1016 for your input. Your horse has very interesting eyes as well and the green one is the same color as the green in mine.

Anyway, here is I was thinking this morning when I wrote this:
I went poking around just a bit on champagne, and I am see quite a few pictures out there that look like Digby as being labeled “Champagne Buckskin” or Champagne Amber Buckskin“ and even a few called “Silver Buckskin.” (Not saying everything people label their animal as is technically correct, just what I found)
So....I’m good and confused now. :?

One think I have noticed is not many buckskins have eyes like Dig, they all seem to be normal dark or deep/dark amber colored.
So, is he (based upon looks) really a buckskin? Or is it correct to think that he is a buckskin with the expression of something else (champagne) that affected his eyes?
How might the splash and/or frame mentioned earlier play into things?

*lockwood loves this stuff, just has a harder time in her... um... "past the age of snappy college kids" wrapping her mind around this neat color stuff*


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Lockwood said:


> Anyway, here is I was thinking this morning when I wrote this:
> I went poking around just a bit on champagne, and I am see quite a few pictures out there that look like Digby as being labeled “Champagne Buckskin” or Champagne Amber Buckskin“ and even a few called “Silver Buckskin.” (Not saying everything people label their animal as is technically correct, just what I found)
> So....I’m good and confused now. :?
> 
> ...


Let's explore a bit.

Champagne is a dilution gene. It works by diluting/lightening the horse. Champagnes have hazel/green eyes and, usually, freckled skin. The pictures I have found do not represent the entirety of the color's variation. Shade differences happen.

Chestnut + champagne = Gold Champagne
Bay + champagne = Amber Champagne
Brown + champagne = Sable Champagne
Black + champagne = Classic Champagne

You can also have a horse with one or two cream genes and get ___ Ivory Champagne. The combination of cream and champagne results in an even _lighter_ color, with double diluted champagnes looking nearly white.

If your horse does have champagne, then he is probably not buckskin as Amber Ivory Champagne is a very light color. He would be an Amber Champagne (bay champagne) or Sable Ivory Champagne (brown cream champagne)...but that's my self-educated opinion. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> One think I have noticed is not many buckskins have eyes like Dig, they all seem to be normal dark or deep/dark amber colored.
> So, is he (based upon looks) really a buckskin? Or is it correct to think that he is a buckskin with the expression of something else (champagne) that affected his eyes?


Champagne can have an effect on the coat color very similar to that of cream in many cases, and since palomino (chestnut + cream) and buckskin (bay + cream) are much more common than their champagne "equivalents" those horses are sometimes misidentified or called strange things. 

I'd guess that your horse is not truly a buckskin- he's most likely amber champagne (bay + champagne), though some people might (incorrectly) call that color champagne buckskin. A true champagne buckskin would be bay + champagne + cream, and would look a lot like Nightside's horse, probably with a slightly darker mane and tail (like a perlino- bay + cream + cream)

The light brown/hazel color of your horse's eyes are caused by the champagne gene. The blue portion of the one eye is likely caused by frame (or splash) pinto genes. There are plenty of partial blue eyes out there on "normal" dark eyes, yours just happens to have a lighter color eye to start with!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

subbing this is very interesting


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Here are some mane and tail pics I took while waiting for the farrier this morning, although I must say in person they look more red/faded than these pics show.
When I bought him a year ago, he had quite the long and fresh cut bridle path.
I’ve let it grow out (which is why that area is so much shorter) but that part of the mane is only a year old now and you can see that the hair is every bit as faded looking/red as the rest of his mane and the color goes right up the hairs to the neck.
The tail shots are the outer faded looking area, and then I fanned the tail a bit to show the inner dark area.
The blanket pic was for another reason, but shows the mane from a few months ago.
(Clearly he is not impressed with the idea of being a blanket model either.)

So what do you guys think the general consensus is? Buckskin? Champagne? Something else? 
I don’t think I know enough about this to have a valid opinion, but I need to call him something besides “purdy boy." 
(Please pardon crappy phone pics- my “smart” phone can’t read lighting to save it’s life.)

His GQ pic-










Mane


































Tail


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

His hair doesn't look any different than my buckskin.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not aware of any differences you'd be able to see in the mane/tail of an amber champagne vs a buckskin, or in the way they'd fade. How about his legs- are they dark black, or are they a little bit lighter (like a chocolate color)? Or his skin- does he have any skin that you'd describe as "pink with abundant freckling"?

If you want to know for certain you could always DNA test him (you're then required to update us when you get the results ;-))


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> I'm not aware of any differences you'd be able to see in the mane/tail of an amber champagne vs a buckskin, or in the way they'd fade. How about his legs- are they dark black, or are they a little bit lighter (like a chocolate color)? Or his skin- does he have any skin that you'd describe as "pink with abundant freckling"?
> 
> If you want to know for certain you could always DNA test him (you're then required to update us when you get the results ;-))


If I knew where to send a vial (or whatever sample needed) I just might do that. 
His legs are a faded black around the fetlock, but as you move up the cannon bone towards the knee they start to fade to less than chocolate, and on the rears they fade even more going towards the hocks.
Not at all sharply black like I expected.
His skin has no mottles that I can find. Not sheath, arm pits, muzzle, or around eyes. No pink skin except for his white sock and facial markings. However, I will say I don't know the skin color under his random white body spots because I haven't checked.

So, just the green in his eyes is all I have so far and possible red in his black (see below.... I'm trying to "play" genetics here, but don't know the horsie rules yet. :wink 



twp said:


> Wow, that horse has THE most Beautiful eyes I have ever seen in my whole life!!..This is what I found..
> The cream gene (C Cr ) is an incomplete dominant allele with a distinct dosage effect. The DNA sequence responsible for the cream colors is the cream allele, which is at a specific locus on the MATP gene. Its general effect is to lighten the coat, skin and eye colors. When one copy of the allele is present, it dilutes "red" pigment to yellow or gold, with a stronger effect on the mane and tail, but does not dilute black color to any significant degree. *When two copies of the allele are present, both red and black pigments are affected; red hairs still become cream, and black hairs become reddish.* A single copy of the allele has minimal impact on eye color, but when two copies are present, a horse will be blue-eyed in addition to a light coat color.


The bolded portion is why I posted mane and tail pics. When I looked around at the amber champagnes/"buckskin" champagnes they all had the red streaks in the manes and tails like Dig does, and I didn't know if it was helpful to post his, so I did.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Horse Tests

That is where to test. You pull a bunch of mane hairs, make sure they have the follicle still, and send it in. Sets you back $25


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone remember these lyrics? "The Tennessee stud was long and lean, the color of the sun and his eyes were green" lol pretty sure I'm dating myself 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

redpony said:


> Anyone remember these lyrics? "The Tennessee stud was long and lean, the color of the sun and his eyes were green" lol pretty sure I'm dating myself
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*coughs* yes you are ... Johnny Cash  Althought I want to say someone did sing it before him. I'm just not remember who it was.

To post on the subject ... I'm really enjoying these color variations. Not that the common brown eyes on a horse aren't pretty, they are! But it's nice to see some different colors too.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> The bolded portion is why I posted mane and tail pics. When I looked around at the amber champagnes/"buckskin" champagnes they all had the red streaks in the manes and tails like Dig does, and I didn't know if it was helpful to post his, so I did.


Ah, I see  That quote is discussing the cream gene, which is an "incomplete dominant"- basically having two copies of the gene has a more profound effect than one copy. On a bay base color, one copy of the gene would give you a buckskin (looking very similar to your horse), two copies would give you a perlino (looking very similar to my horse, almost white, but with a slightly darker/reddish tinge to his mane). 

Champagne, on the other hand, is a simple dominant. Having two copies of the gene looks exactly the same as only having one.

ETA- And having one champagne and one cream looks very similar to having two cream genes; again, you'd have an almost white horse.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

BBBCrone said:


> *coughs* yes you are ... Johnny Cash  Althought I want to say someone did sing it before him. I'm just not remember who it was.
> 
> To post on the subject ... I'm really enjoying these color variations. Not that the common brown eyes on a horse aren't pretty, they are! But it's nice to see some different colors too.




Eddy Arnold, I believe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> Ah, I see  That quote is discussing the cream gene, which is an "incomplete dominant"- basically having two copies of the gene has a more profound effect than one copy. On a bay base color, one copy of the gene would give you a buckskin (looking very similar to your horse), two copies would give you a perlino (looking very similar to my horse, almost white, but with a slightly darker/reddish tinge to his mane).
> 
> Champagne, on the other hand, is a simple dominant. Having two copies of the gene looks exactly the same as only having one.
> 
> ETA- And having one champagne and one cream looks very similar to having two cream genes; again, you'd have an almost white horse.


*lockwood is staring at her screen with a lost expression on her face*

I am reading what you are writing, but I think it is just bouncing off my thick skull. 

Let me see if I think I have this...
He is maybe bay based with only one cream (creme?) gene and still has wonky eyes, or he is something with a possible champagne gene, which only seemed gave him a green eye and one wonky eye??

*scratches head... still confused, just like in trigonometry class all those years ago...*


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

:lol:

He's definitely bay based, and he definitely has one dilution gene (either a champagne OR a cream gene) but not both. They can both be very, very similar visually.

The eyes are a pretty good indicator that it's champagne, as is the fact that you say his legs are a not quite black.

But, a champagne should have freckled skin. Since he doesn't, that still leaves a tiny bit of doubt in my mind. 

However, I'm not really sure what else would cause the hazel eyes. Having a single cream gene shouldn't change eye color at all, AFAIK. The pinto pattern that's causing the blue in the left eye only causes blue- it wouldn't cause hazel, either.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

So I think your buckskin is not champagne but like my mare Joy who has amber eyes. She is not champagne but has beautiful gold eyes that are the same color as her coat. We have discussed her on the forum before as well. I talked to someone at the champagne organization via email and sent her pics. She said that she believes that is an extra modifying gene something to do with the creme gene that also affects their eye color. I can't remember exactly what she said at the moment I'll hunt down the email here in a bit. Then the blue in them is probably caused by splash/frame or both the white marking extending to the eye is like my friends frame mare.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, I remember when the thread came up about her eyes.
My boy’s right eye has the same shade of amber, but only in the bottom ½ to 2/3. The rest (upper part) is ice green. He does have the white mark over that eye, but his blue/amber eye has no white mark near to it.

Hmmm, extra modifier gene?

So guys, is it possible that he is buckskin with the cream gene and this modifier gene that set the eye colors?
Or is it even possible that a gene can give only a partial expression? Like the champagne gene that affected one eye, but not the other… and no mottled skin either?

This has truly piqued my interest and I’m thinking I might just have to do the DNA test (thanks Chiilaa for the info) but honestly with the holidays coming, I doubt I’ll get them sent until after.
Anyone know how long it takes to get the results back?

And, since I’m sooo curious as to what exactly is causing the eye color, is it possible to have them check for champagne as well as “everything” he has color wise?
Try to find the “wonky” gene?
Do the tests work that way, or can they only look for one thing at a time?
Should I call them with my quandry and see what they have to say about the genetics and what they would recommend?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

im thinking single dilute champagne as well, but id want to see a wet photo of her in the summer, to look for freckling, as well as a close up of her face in the summer, i knwo the blue part comes from spash, as her blaze is bottom heavy and tips over her nose.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> So this is my horse, Digby, and he has some strange eyes.
> I don’t have a lot of information about his genetic background and am wondering if anybody has some insight on what might have made his eyes so different.
> 
> He is an 8 year old Rocky Mountain Horse. These are the horses that are sometimes chocolate or chocolaty dappled (technical terms ) in body color with long flaxen manes and tails.
> ...


I love the unusual eye color and his lovely coat color


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

redpony said:


> Anyone remember these lyrics? "The Tennessee stud was long and lean, the color of the sun and his eyes were green" lol pretty sure I'm dating myself
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! First thing I thought of when I saw the Title of this thread. Jimmie Driftwood wrote & sang Tennessee Stud and then a bunch of others covered it.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Sooo I don't know if this is possible but I just had an idea as to why your horse has green eyes. Let me know what you guys think! So I talked about how the modifier gene with creme that diluted joys eye color as well as her coat making her eyes amber or gold. Your buckskin has blue in it's eye from frame or splash and perhaps some of the blue was diluted as well. Mixing blue and yellow is how you make green ! So maybe you it's something simple like that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Sooo I don't know if this is possible but I just had an idea as to why your horse has green eyes. Let me know what you guys think! So I talked about how the modifier gene with creme that diluted joys eye color as well as her coat making her eyes amber or gold. Your buckskin has blue in it's eye from frame or splash and perhaps some of the blue was diluted as well. Mixing blue and yellow is how you make green ! So maybe you it's something simple like that!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting idea....
Anyone know if that is possible?


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't think blue eyes in horses can really be diluted as what frame or splash does is covers up whatever the original eye color would have been with the blue.

Normal brown? Replaced with blue.
Diluted brown? Replaced with blue.
Champagne hazel? Replaced with blue.

That's just what logically makes sense to me though...I'm more of a coat color person.


----------

